# Frage zur Quest mit Talandris



## Himmeltau (9. September 2016)

Hallo

 

Ich hoffe mir kann einer helfen.Ich habe Probleme mit einer Berufsquest und zwar..

 

"Das Metall wird auf die Probe gestellt"

 

Wie kann ich Talandris in Sicherheit bringen ?

 

Egal auf welcher Seite ich ihn rausbringen will, er verschwindet aber die Quest ist nicht beendet.

 

Wo muss ich mit ihm hin?

 

mfg


----------



## Himmeltau (10. September 2016)

Hallo

 

Danke hat sich erledigt.Währe hat alles leichter gewesen wenn es wenigstens "Hinweise" gegeben hätte.

 

mfg


----------



## Æxodus (25. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

 

Mir fehlt diese Quest noch für Rang 2, Rang 3 Rezept hab ich in der Tasche aber kann nirgends diese Quest finden. Ich weiss das Sie in Azsuna ist irgendwo bei den Riesen jedoch gibt es da kein Ausrufezeichen wenn ich dort entlang Reite.

 

Weiss wer wo man die genau bekommt?

 

Mfg


----------

